# How to Annoy a Sensor



## myexplodingcat (Feb 6, 2011)

I wrote this on the MBTI jokes thread. Seems like it deserves its own, because I can only come up with really crummy ones.

Here's what I wrote in the other thread.



> How to Annoy a Sensor
> 
> 1. Insist that 2+2 can, theoretically, equal infinity.
> 2. Finish all your sentences with "maybe."
> ...


Also:

13. Be thirty seconds late.
14. Ask them why they like parties constantly.
15. Buy them a cat.
16. For SPs, buy them a day planner. Or bring an SJ your collage of late slips from middle school.
17. Explain to them how to fix their TV, but don't write it down or show them.

Come on, INTPs... you know that you know how to annoy Sensors.


----------



## Djanga (Nov 28, 2010)

-Long stream-of-consciousness ramblings (_So I asked myself, what is reality? Am I real... are you real? Why do we get up every morning and live our lives when it could all be a fantasy? And have you ever wondered about that strange little beep on the radio just before the news? You know, I had chocolate granola this morning. It was good, and yet it wasn't, as the dark chocolate reminded me of the obscurity that oppresses so much of the world's population..._) Works every time.
-Use excessive amounts of metaphors
-Bring them parent newsletters 3 months late 
-Put all the cooking utensils back in the wrong places after you've cooked
-Make yourself really complicated and extravagant breakfasts on mornings when you oversleep and have to be out the door in fifteen minutes. Then manage to pull it off and watch as they tear their hair out.
-Set the table like this whenever they're invited guests that they want to impress: Balance the plates on top of the bowls and the glasses on top of the plates, put the fork and knife on the wrong sides of the mats (put the mats sideways) and then put out half as many napkins as guests and explain that you're trying to save the environment by using less paper (See, my ISFJ mom gave me a lecture about how the way one sets the table is a reflection of their upbringing, and I thought that was a pretty accurate reflection of my own :crazy


----------



## amon91 (Feb 1, 2011)

From personal experience:
1- Walk around with them and point out flaws (aka "why is this xxx, yyy would make a lot more sense).
2- Make fun of absurd things that are near and dear to them.
3- Eat with a spork, or with your hands.
4- Not replying when they point out for 232283090239th time how sunny/cloudy/dark/light it is today.
5- Tell them they're *wrong*.


----------



## Darner (Apr 20, 2010)

A lot of the annoyance you included goes for E's and J's.

But I would ibdeed murder you for scenes like this:


> Long stream-of-consciousness ramblings (_So I asked myself, what is reality? Am I real... are you real? Why do we get up every morning and live our lives when it could all be a fantasy? And have you ever wondered about that strange little beep on the radio just before the news? You know, I had chocolate granola this morning. It was good, and yet it wasn't, as the dark chocolate reminded me of the obscurity that oppresses so much of the world's population..._) Works every time.


Come on, people! Have a point or don't talk at all.


----------



## Seeker99 (Jan 13, 2010)

amon91 said:


> 3- Eat with a spork, or with your hands.


Don't know about the rest of the sensor population, but I have no aversion to sporks. ^.^


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

As a Sensor, I'm guilty of 2,3,5,9,10,11 myself!
and I really enjoy 8., like, hearing lots of trivial, out of this world kind of 'facts'.

BTW, I sometimes eat with my hands. But then again I come from the part of the world where this kind of thing is not too frowned upon (esp when eating Indian and Southeast Asian food).

Basically, I think a lot of these facts apply to SJs or ESXXs. But you're right on on 15., but I think that's more because I really, really don't like cats than because I'm a Sensor.

But one surefire way to annoy me: tell me the _wrong_ time. Like, tell me it's 5 o'clock, regardless of whether it's 4.58 or 5.06. WHUTOMG *pulls hair out in frustration*


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

amon91 said:


> 2- Make fun of absurd things that are near and dear to them.


Well, that won't just annoy me, it will send anyone who does this to me on a one way trip to Eternal Iceland....aka You No Longer Exist To Me. But hey, I suppose it was fun while it lasted.


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

Rearrange their file cabinet, closet or cupboard
give them a philosophy book for a gift
color outside of the lines


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm just imagining all of these in my head. Some of them would definitely annoy the living crap out of me. For instance: #'s 1, 2, 3, 5

But I don't understand how being 30 seconds late would annoy a sensor? Go ahead and be 30 seconds late, because I'm most likely going to be 5 minutes late as it is... so I won't even know whether or not you were late. Lmao.


----------



## darksoul (Jul 17, 2010)

Ask them "why" every five seconds, though that would piss me off too. Never mind. :tongue:


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

I think being late is more of a J/P thing. I'm more likely to be late to anything than my INFJ sister.


----------



## StandingTiger (Dec 25, 2010)

My NTs and I annoy our sensors friends at the pool hall by discussing theoretical frictionless pool tables. They get pretty bored. They ask, "Why would anyone even waste time discussing something like that?" We're nerds though.

Also, I decided that this thread was a funny idea, so I created "How to Annoy an Intuitor" so that sensors can take their revenge, and let us know how they mess with us.


----------



## NeedsNewNameNow (Dec 1, 2009)

1. Predict the next scene or end of a movie before it's over
2. analyze the movie, point out inaccuracies
3. (for SJs) change your plans or suggest something in the spur of the moment.


----------



## Sunfox (Apr 11, 2011)

I don't like this thread...















Honestly, though, it's rather amusing. :blushed:


----------



## myexplodingcat (Feb 6, 2011)

- Instead of "Thank you for being honest," say "Thank you for being Amish." Then act like you said it the normal way.

- Tell them that roller coasters have no point. (SPs)


----------



## myexplodingcat (Feb 6, 2011)

Open up all the cabinet doors in the kitchen and see how long it takes before they're bugged so much that they get up from their comfy chair and go close the door.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

Lock one in a room with blank walls. :tongue:


----------



## Van (Dec 28, 2009)

Declare that bananas, chocolate and peanut butter all taste similar because they have a purple flavour, although banana is more of a lilac than a royal purple.


----------



## Alaya (Nov 11, 2009)

Insisting that reality does not exist, or that we are brains in a vat. That's how I piss off my mom.(she's an ESFJ)


----------



## myexplodingcat (Feb 6, 2011)

Van said:


> Declare that bananas, chocolate and peanut butter all taste similar because they have a purple flavour, although banana is more of a lilac than a royal purple.


That one's goooooood. *evil grin*


----------



## counterintuitive (Apr 8, 2011)

Iconoclastic Visionary said:


> Insisting that reality does not exist, or that we are brains in a vat. That's how I piss off my mom.(she's an ESFJ)


 This is my favourite. I have done this before, and the other person (my ISTJ friend) first got pissed and then shut down.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Dear Sigmund said:


> Rearrange their file cabinet, closet or cupboard
> give them a philosophy book for a gift
> *color outside of the lines*


Don't you f*cking dare.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Van said:


> Declare that bananas, chocolate and peanut butter all taste similar because they have a purple flavour, although banana is more of a lilac than a royal purple.


It wouldn't work on me, I associate letters with colors.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

NeedsNewNameNow said:


> *1. Predict the next scene or end of a movie before it's over
> 2. analyze the movie, point out inaccuracies*
> 3. (for SJs) change your plans or suggest something in the spur of the moment.


I do that, but for #1 I don't say it out loud because I'm a decent human being. And #2, I'll complain if something isn't historically accurate or "things just don't add up".

NOTE: Now I've annoyed myself by posting 3x in a row. That's how you annoy a sensor.


----------



## Alaya (Nov 11, 2009)

Wilson said:


> This is my favourite. I have done this before, and the other person (my ISTJ friend) first got pissed and then shut down.


I don't think many people like to think about such things. It makes them depressed.


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

myexplodingcat said:


> - Tell them that roller coasters have no point. (SPs)


it is not wise to say such things in front of me.


----------



## SyndiCat (Oct 2, 2010)

Fizz said:


> Don't you f*cking dare.


I can visualize this tantrum as bright as day.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

I find threads like this annoying so if I am a sensor you're on the right track 

I only jest, with the right technique I am capable of annoying anyone. all I have to do is be myself


----------



## goodgracesbadinfluence (Feb 28, 2011)

Kayness said:


> But one surefire way to annoy me: tell me the _wrong_ time. Like, tell me it's 5 o'clock, regardless of whether it's 4.58 or 5.06. WHUTOMG *pulls hair out in frustration*


THAT ANNOYS THE CRAP OUT OF ME!!!!!!!!! I'm not a sensor but that drives me crazy. Although I test borderline N/S so, yeah.


----------



## counterintuitive (Apr 8, 2011)

Fizz said:


> It wouldn't work on me, I associate letters with colors.


 Yeah this seems more of a synesthesia thing than an N thing.



Iconoclastic Visionary said:


> I don't think many people like to think about such things. It makes them depressed.


 True. They think if they just block out the possibility, it won't come back to them, maybe? That doesn't work for me, but it might work for others.


----------



## SyndiCat (Oct 2, 2010)

Dear Sigmund said:


> color outside of the lines


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

Keep on carrying on making unfounded assumptions about sensing. 

Categorising "sensors" by one single function. 

Unloading a whole history of emotional baggage onto sensing types.

Carrying on about being misunderstood by sensing types without trying to understand their point of view.

How'd I go?


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

Fizz said:


> It wouldn't work on me, I associate letters with colors.


For me, it's digits with suspended polygons.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Stephen said:


> For me, it's digits with suspended polygons.


What does 27 look like?


----------



## StandingTiger (Dec 25, 2010)

Wait! Wait! I got a good one...

*Tell them that they're less intelligent and/or less deep than intuitors.*

This works every single time. Just browse through any number of threads here for evidence...


----------



## Seeker99 (Jan 13, 2010)

susurration said:


> How'd I go?


Pretty much sums it up. ^.^


----------



## SyndiCat (Oct 2, 2010)

Stephen said:


> For me, it's digits with suspended polygons.





Fizz said:


> What does 27 look like?


----------



## Hastings (Jan 8, 2011)

When them in the morning with a recorded message that says: "Just like every other day in the week, this day is unauthentic. Nothing is sure. Nothing can be taken for fact."


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

Two is yellow, and seven is navy blue!


----------



## Heather White Karnas (Mar 23, 2011)

gum popping, fingernail tapping, deep throat.... snorting, knuckle crunching... Does this sound pretty accurate? OH YEAH <- that reminded me.. fishing for praise... LOL J/k.. I just threw that one in there for my ISTJ man


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

Fizz said:


> Don't you f*cking dare.



Lines are relative, and are symbolic of the man made chains and laws that keep mankind from discovering his/her true self which is detrimental to enlightenment:crazy:


----------



## Space Cat (Nov 20, 2010)

-Tell them that there is no spoon in order to bend the spoon.
-Start lecturing them on philosophical theories such as nihilism.
-Sing famous songs in a different way, making sure not to get to the chorus so as to keep them guessing what song you're singing.
For example, sing a popular song which they might like without rhyme or rhythm which you partly know the lyrics without getting to the chorus or simply skipping it.
(I annoy my mom to death singing her favourite songs horribly. XD)
-Tell them to live in the present moment, Eckhart tolle style.


----------



## IonOfAeons (Dec 2, 2010)

-Tell me to just ignore really obnoxious loud music. I fucking can't, alright?

Apart from that, mostly just what @susurration said :wink:


----------



## Seeker99 (Jan 13, 2010)

Space out during a conversation. Don't apologize, just pretend you were listening.


----------



## Darner (Apr 20, 2010)

This:


----------



## Hastings (Jan 8, 2011)

Darner said:


> This:
> View attachment 13729


I was thinking of that one earlier, actually. One of my big pet peeves as an intuitive is the "sometimes a cigar is only a cigar" argument.


----------



## Narrator (Oct 11, 2009)

myexplodingcat said:


> 13. Be thirty seconds late.
> 14. Ask them why they like parties constantly.
> 15. Buy them a cat.
> 16. For SPs, buy them a day planner. Or bring an SJ your collage of late slips from middle school.
> ...


Not all sensors are sticklers about being on time, or party crazy. I personally have been asking my parents for a cat for the last...10 years - how does having a cat have anything to do with being a sensor? -, and actually would appriciate a day planner, or be amused by someone's late slips. I wouldn't be annoyed if someone simply decided to neglect practical example, I would be annoyed if they refused when I asked them to give a practical example.



Dear Sigmund said:


> Lines are relative, and are symbolic of the man made chains and laws that keep mankind from discovering his/her true self which is detrimental to enlightenment:crazy:


For me, effort is an important thing, and imprecise emoting, thinking, or doing bugs me, as it seems half assed.

And all these assumptions about Sensors and philosophy...we're not incapable...Some of us enjoy it, and persue it even in our work.


----------



## Djanga (Nov 28, 2010)

Van said:


> Declare that bananas, chocolate and peanut butter all taste similar because they have a purple flavour, although banana is more of a lilac than a royal purple.


I thought I was the only one who did that


----------



## Djanga (Nov 28, 2010)

Kayness said:


> Two is yellow, and seven is navy blue!


1 is white, S (and 2, which is like S in number form) are red, and 3 (and r; 3 in letter form) are green. Style-wise, letters like A, C, D and E are very clean cut, and are therefore white, while ones like B and F are edgier and more earthy; more brown, green and orange. I could go on for hours, but someone might get me committed to an insane asylum.


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

hmwith said:


> My NTs and I annoy our sensors friends at the pool hall by discussing theoretical frictionless pool tables. They get pretty bored. They ask, "Why would anyone even waste time discussing something like that?" We're nerds though.
> 
> Also, I decided that this thread was a funny idea, so I created "How to Annoy an Intuitor" so that sensors can take their revenge, and let us know how they mess with us.



And most of the people posting on that new thread, so far, are intuitors; giving the sensors plenty of ammunition.


----------



## Reclusive (Mar 25, 2011)

Don't allow them any form of entertainment.


----------



## napoleon227 (Jan 17, 2010)

Reclusive said:


> Don't allow them any form of entertainment.


Sure, but that would annoy _anyone_, not just sensors.


----------



## Reclusive (Mar 25, 2011)

The thread didn't say that it had to only apply in that manner. After reading all of the other threads that are similar to this one, I think some of those things would annoy those of other types as well.


----------



## napoleon227 (Jan 17, 2010)

Reclusive said:


> The thread didn't say that it had to only apply in that manner. After reading all of the other threads that are similar to this one, I think some of those things would annoy those of other types as well.


Good point. How 'bout quoting me next time, huh? roud:


----------



## Reclusive (Mar 25, 2011)

napoleon227 said:


> Sure, but that would annoy _anyone_, not just sensors.





Reclusive said:


> The thread didn't say that it had to only apply in that manner. After reading all of the other threads that are similar to this one, I think some of those things would annoy those of other types as well.


My more specific point I was trying to make in my original post was that I could sit in a dark room and not have anything to listen to and do it for hours and be content with just my thoughts or singing or playing a drum beat with my hands and feet. I tend to think most SF's especially would go nuts. I think An ESF would go insane.


----------



## napoleon227 (Jan 17, 2010)

Reclusive said:


> My more specific point I was trying to make in my original post was that I could sit in a dark room and not have anything to listen to and do it for hours and be content with just my thoughts or singing or playing a drum beat with my hands and feet. I tend to think most SF's especially would go nuts. I think An ESF would go insane.


Oh, and here I thought you were just trying to be funny!

Anyway, that puts a totally different light on it because so few people are capable of entertaining themselves like that. It must be a useful skill. I'm not sure though, whether lack of entertainment options would annoy SFs particularly more than any other type (not that i'm disagreeing, I just really don't know) - maybe there's a new thread idea for ya.


----------



## daydr3am (Oct 20, 2010)

I bought a sensor a daily planner with inspirational biblical quotes. I even added extra because I didn't think it was religious enough inside. XD

Our joke was to give each other terrible April's Fool presents that we would hate (he hates planning, and he hates religion).


----------



## Reclusive (Mar 25, 2011)

napoleon227 said:


> Good point. How 'bout quoting me next time, huh? roud:


Sorry, I was distracted.

:sad:


----------



## Reclusive (Mar 25, 2011)

Move things out of place.
Open the bottoms of the bags of potato chips instead of the top.
Tell them you will pick up some things you put in a place they disapprove of later.


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

Djanga said:


> 1 is white, S (and 2, which is like S in number form) are red, and 3 (and r; 3 in letter form) are green. Style-wise, letters like A, C, D and E are very clean cut, and are therefore white, while ones like B and F are edgier and more earthy; more brown, green and orange. I could go on for hours, but someone might get me committed to an insane asylum.


 I love it! You're so awesome!


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Who said:


> I don't think I'd be able to take that in stride.


 You are no longer in the intuitive club


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

Fizz said:


> Are you suuuure?


don't worry, I've got extra scissors...

*snip snip* *snip snip*


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Mojo Jojo said:


> don't worry, I've got extra scissors...
> 
> *snip snip* *snip snip*


This dog doesn't need to get spayed, I'm cool, I'm cool...


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

Fizz said:


> This dog doesn't need to get spayed, I'm cool, I'm cool...


and I'm too young!


----------



## Zugzwang (Aug 21, 2010)

I once brought my cat to an exam (We were told to bring something....) ... Even though my subject was about cats (Witch was pretty lucky) I found out that sensor hated cats.. And my cat is very social.. Apparently not a good combo. But I still got an acceptable grade.


----------



## LeonardoLestat (Aug 5, 2009)

hmwith said:


> Wait! Wait! I got a good one...
> 
> *Tell them that they're less intelligent and/or less deep than intuitors.*
> 
> This works every single time. Just browse through any number of threads here for evidence...


Tell that to an ISxP specially :tongue:


----------



## LeonardoLestat (Aug 5, 2009)

CeresZal said:


> *-Tell them that there is no spoon in order to bend the spoon.
> -Start lecturing them on philosophical theories such as nihilism.*
> -Sing famous songs in a different way, making sure not to get to the chorus so as to keep them guessing what song you're singing.
> For example, sing a popular song which they might like without rhyme or rhythm which you partly know the lyrics without getting to the chorus or simply skipping it.
> ...


_Insist_ that "there is something you are not getting, you need to understand something; I know something you don't know, some deeper knowledge about 'all of this'"; instead of just saying "Sorry I stole your egg, here's a new one." :tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue:


----------



## dalsgaard (Aug 14, 2010)

Make room for the INTJ. Annoying people in general is an art-form:


Adopt weird idiosyncrasies, like saying "uh" as many times as possible while speaking.
Sniff constantly.
Use adjectives that no one ever heard off, and refuse to explain them.
When they ask you to help name their pet, only give names of arbitrary household items like "Casserole" or "Table".
Stare at them until they look, then look away. Repeat.
Sing a really bad song over and over again.
Whenever they talk to you, pretend that you're meditating.
Agree to everything they say, no matter what it is. It'll really piss them off after a while.
Finish EVERY sentence with the words "Do you know what I mean?"
Interchange 'to' and 'too' and 'your' and 'you're'.
Use the word 'irregardless' as often as possible, and insist that it's a real word.
Scratch yourself systematically, from top to bottom, for five minutes. You'd be surprised how well that works.
When eating, be sure to really bite down on the fork so everyone can hear that nice screeching-sound of teeth on metal.
Change the time of peoples clocks.
Carry around a salt shaker, pour salt on peoples clothes, and attempt to eat it.
Interrupt them on purpose with information that doesn't add anything to the conversation.
While pointing to a flower say "Wow, look - isn't that pretty?" then kick it.
Chew with you mouth open. Some people are not affected by that, but tilting your head backwards while doing it always works.
Say "Uhu" constantly while they are talking.
When out walking, walk a little in front of them and then call to them to hurry up like they're a dog. "Come on! Yeees! Come-on! That's a good girl!"
Say something stupid on purpose. I have personally perfected this. It has to be just convincing enough that they are half-way through their monologue, before they realize that you pulled their leg.
Pretend you're a monkey grooming their hair, by picking lice out of it and eating said lice.
Put their toothbrush with their utensils. When confronted, insist that it was the dog that did it.
Tell them the same retarded joke every time you meet. It has to be excruciatingly dumb.
Ask people stupid questions about their professions. If he is a mechanic, always ask if he has any wrench-polish.
Pretend that you've forgotten peoples names.
Make sound effects for the things people do. Croak if they are opening cupboards, and make glurping-noises when they drink.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I think most of those would annoy the general population


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Paranoid Android said:


> I think most of those would annoy the general population


That's what I was thinking, intuitives aren't immune to asinine behavior.


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

hmwith said:


> firedell said:
> 
> 
> > TYYPE LYKE DIS
> ...


The only people I've seen to type like that are... well, special.


----------



## StandingTiger (Dec 25, 2010)

MisterJordan said:


> hmwith said:
> 
> 
> > firedell said:
> ...


I know it's not type related, hence why I disagreed. In my life, they few people I personally know who do that are sensors. I'm sure plenty of intuitives do it too. It's a headache either way.

Here's a screenshot of an ESFP friend's _Facebook_ profile (yes, this is for real):










I know a couple of other ESFPs who also type in aLtCaPs, both males and females. This is the only MBTI type (as far as my friends go) that I've seen personally do this. Not all ESFPs are this way, of course. This is just a few that I happen to know. *I'm not proving that it's an S thing, because I'm sure it's not, but, rather, I'm saying that it's not an N thing.*


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

hmwith said:


> I know it's not type related, hence why I disagreed. In my life, they few people I personally know who do that are sensors. I'm sure plenty of intuitives do it too. It's a headache either way.
> 
> Here's a screenshot of an ESFP friend's _Facebook_ profile (yes, this is for real):
> 
> ...


Oh dear god... please.


----------



## col (Jun 4, 2011)

Giesji said:


> I once brought my cat to an exam (We were told to bring something....) ... Even though my subject was about cats (Witch was pretty lucky) I found out that sensor hated cats.. And my cat is very social.. Apparently not a good combo. But I still got an acceptable grade.


You brought your cat to an exam?! HAHA!

The exam was about cats? !! *in aww*

Please tell me that that is not a joke!


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

hmwith said:


> I know it's not type related, hence why I disagreed. In my life, they few people I personally know who do that are sensors. I'm sure plenty of intuitives do it too. It's a headache either way.
> 
> Here's a screenshot of an ESFP friend's _Facebook_ profile (yes, this is for real):
> 
> ...


HOW and WHY do people type like that? I don't get it, it just seems less functional and more work than just typing like normal.


----------



## StandingTiger (Dec 25, 2010)

Fizz said:


> HOW and WHY do people type like that? I don't get it, it just seems less functional and more work than just typing like normal.


i KnOw RiGhT!>[email protected] =)))


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

Yikes!
Torture of this variety goes well beyond annoying.
Ouch.
This sensor is going to hide now...



Mojo Jojo said:


> Blind them, blow out their eardrums, extract their tongue, amputate their hands and legs, and pluck the essential nasal hairs that enable smell.
> 
> they won't be pleased.


----------



## Zugzwang (Aug 21, 2010)

col said:


> You brought your cat to an exam?! HAHA!
> 
> The exam was about cats? !! *in aww*
> 
> Please tell me that that is not a joke!



Its not


----------



## col (Jun 4, 2011)

Giesji said:


> Its not


*worships*

How did the cat behave?


----------



## Darner (Apr 20, 2010)

Fizz said:


> HOW and WHY do people type like that? I don't get it, it just seems less functional and more work than just typing like normal.


I also don't get it. It blocks the flow of writing if you have to switch between shift or caps lock keys after every letter. And the additional absurdity is that this person even has a logic behind which letters are big and which small, as I can see all the I's, H's, D's and T's are small. ... Why those?? I won't be able to sleep now :/

But I can imagine this writing happening also among N's, more specificly ENFPs (think Pinky Pie ).


----------



## rereshaneera (Apr 29, 2011)

TheLuckyOne said:


> If anything, this is how to annoy a J. You would be hard pressed to find someone less respectful of "the rules" than me.


Well I'm an J but I don't see all rules are reasonable enough to be obeyed. From my experience Sensors are more strict to rules than Intuitors. Especially the STJs.


----------



## Indigo Aria (Jan 12, 2010)

rereshaneera said:


> Well I'm an J but I don't see all rules are reasonable enough to be obeyed. From my experience Sensors are more strict to rules than Intuitors. Especially the STJs.


I have noticed that INTJ have less respect for rules and regulations than the other J's. SP's certainly do not like rules and restrictions, though, especially SFP's.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Annoying, or do you dance to it? XD


----------



## pretty.Odd (Oct 7, 2010)

Steal their socks. But then again, I think most types would get annoyed if you did that! :crazy:


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

pretty.Odd said:


> Steal their socks. But then again, I think most types would get annoyed if you did that! :crazy:


...or just steal one?


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

rereshaneera said:


> Well I'm an J but I don't see all rules are reasonable enough to be obeyed. From my experience Sensors are more strict to rules than Intuitors. Especially the STJs.


The ISTJ drive is to get the job done within the rules if possible. If not, the job takes priority over coloring within the lines. I recognize that this does not conflict with what you are saying.


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

pretty.Odd said:


> Steal their socks. But then again, I think most types would get annoyed if you did that! :crazy:


Yes, theft does piss me off.


----------



## rereshaneera (Apr 29, 2011)

TheLuckyOne said:


> I have noticed that INTJ have less respect for rules and regulations than the other J's. SP's certainly do not like rules and restrictions, though, especially SFP's.


I see so the P makes you obeying the rules less. But if we compare the similar types of a sensor and intuitor, like ISFP and INFP, the ISFP will be more rule-obedient than INFP.



SuPEReViL said:


> ...or just steal one?


And then give them the polkadot one as a change.



Stephen said:


> The ISTJ drive is to get the job done within the rules if possible. If not, the job takes priority over coloring within the lines. I recognize that this does not conflict with what you are saying.


I understand. It's not about the job I'm talking about, though. SJ sometimes just too bound to rules in almost everything. Like when I walking around not wearing my shoes in school, my ESTJ friend stare at me like I'm so weird, saying I'm not supposed to walking with no shoes in school.


----------



## Indigo Aria (Jan 12, 2010)

rereshaneera said:


> I see so the P makes you obeying the rules less. But if we compare the similar types of a sensor and intuitor, like ISFP and INFP, the ISFP will be more rule-obedient than INFP.


I think there are a lot of factors that go into it. My cousin is an INFP and she follows rules much more closely than I do, and I mean that in every sense possible. She basically falls within defined gender roles and heteronormativity, she obeys laws, even when no one is looking, and she never even does anything that might make her look too "weird". She is 100% INFP, though (I just don't think she's very self-actualized). I don't do the listed behaviors. I mean, I obey laws in front of enforcement officials, because punishment is generally worse than the original restriction, but otherwise, the only rules I follow are the ethical guidelines created by my own Fi.


----------



## rereshaneera (Apr 29, 2011)

TheLuckyOne said:


> I think there are a lot of factors that go into it. My cousin is an INFP and she follows rules much more closely than I do, and I mean that in every sense possible. She basically falls within defined gender roles and heteronormativity, she obeys laws, even when no one is looking, and she never even does anything that might make her look too "weird". She is 100% INFP, though (I just don't think she's very self-actualized). I don't do the listed behaviors. I mean, I obey laws in front of enforcement officials, because punishment is generally worse than the original restriction, but otherwise, the only rules I follow are the ethical guidelines created by my own Fi.


I compare this to my ISFP brother and INFP sister too. I thought it was a general trait. 

But by "rules" it's not only the written one like law etc. but also the non-written one like dress-codes and something like that. :happy:


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

rereshaneera said:


> I understand. It's not about the job I'm talking about, though. SJ sometimes just too bound to rules in almost everything. Like when I walking around not wearing my shoes in school, my ESTJ friend stare at me like I'm so weird, saying I'm not supposed to walking with no shoes in school.


Your ESTJ friend is right. Put your shoes on. :wink:


----------



## Indigo Aria (Jan 12, 2010)

rereshaneera said:


> But by "rules" it's not only the written one like law etc. but also the non-written one like dress-codes and something like that. :happy:


I know what you mean, and I don't try too hard to follow non-written codes, either, like norms for dressing or expected etiquette or anything like that. I used to, but I don't anymore.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

rereshaneera said:


> Well I'm an J but I don't see all rules are reasonable enough to be obeyed. From my experience Sensors are more strict to rules than Intuitors. Especially the STJs.


LOL good one.

Tell that to my high school teachers and professors. I got suspended four times, nearly got kicked off of school radio when I thought it'd be interesting to blast Motley Crue's "Kickstart My Heart" instead of the morning announcements (which that day were nothing important...)

Social rules? HA. I wore swimming goggles and a business suit on a train once, just to record the reactions (I conduct real-time social experiments like this all the time...)

The only rules I strictly follow are my own. I evaluate rules made by others and if it makes sense, I consider em my own.

Don't forget about our Ne.... >


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

rereshaneera said:


> It's not about the job I'm talking about, though. SJ sometimes just too bound to rules in almost everything. Like when I walking around not wearing my shoes in school, my ESTJ friend stare at me like I'm so weird, saying I'm not supposed to walking with no shoes in school.


That's because you're in a public place full of teenagers. If there happens to be a puddle of vomit in the hallway and you step on it barefoot....


----------



## Plaxico (Dec 11, 2010)

Arbite said:


> Make a sarcastic joke. The don't like jokes or sarcasm...


I'm a sensor, i use a lot of sarcasm and make jokes, i like sarcastic jokes, but only a selective few people can make me laugh.


----------



## Arbite (Dec 26, 2010)

Plaxico said:


> I'm a sensor, i use a lot of sarcasm and make jokes, i like sarcastic jokes, but only a selective few people can make me laugh.


I would like to thank you for helping support a point.


----------



## rereshaneera (Apr 29, 2011)

dagnytaggart said:


> Social rules? HA. I wore swimming goggles and a business suit on a train once, just to record the reactions (I conduct real-time social experiments like this all the time...)


LOL. Interesting. Then thanks for correcting me, I thought Sensors are that strict to rules (All Sensors I know in my life are just like that so.. yeah)


----------



## Donkey D Kong (Feb 14, 2011)

Listen to folk music at 8kbps and imply that it sounds better that way.


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

Axe said:


> Listen to folk music at 8kbps and imply that it sounds better that way.


:annoyed!:


----------



## alcaatwork (Jun 12, 2011)

If there's any iNtuitives in Toronto, I'd like to meet you.


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

OMG WTF BRO said:


> Ask them if they have
> 
> ever
> 
> ...


That actually annoyed me lol


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps (Mar 18, 2013)

Ask questions about obvious stuff.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

Mu'Amon said:


> That actually annoyed me lol


My ISTP friend sort of laughed but l could see that it annoyed her.

l think my ISTJ grandma would shoot me if l said this to her :kitteh:


----------



## joe2j (Jun 7, 2012)

I have often found that frequent "what if" questions do not interest sensors at all, especially if "what if" is followed by a situation which is unlikely to ever happen.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

Dear sensors:

lf the moon were made out of cheese

And if all zips are zordles

And all zordles are zips

on the third Tuesday of each month

only in December

How much change do l get back?

l will admit that l annoyed myself typing this


----------



## Emtropy (Feb 3, 2013)

Ask them: "Am I fat because I'm hungry, or am I hungry because I'm fat?"

Or, of course "what would happen if..."


----------



## PrincessSerena (Mar 13, 2012)

It is not just sensors. I am a hardcore intuitive and this annoys me to no end. Strangely, my mother who is a sensor does this.


----------



## InRegardsToSunshine (Mar 21, 2013)

Share your midnight thought babies. Insist they interpret your meaning. 

Be synthasesic. Use this as an excuse for your poor math skills. 


Decide that it is necessary to put cow's blood on your next art project.


----------



## Pendit76 (Jul 31, 2013)

I also hate "what if" questions. What's the point? Discuss cause and effect, not "what if". If you want to imagine, do it in a way without using the word "if". Say "imagine" or try to illustrate using realities.


----------



## aphinion (Apr 30, 2013)

Rant about something like tesseracts or the fourth dimension for several minutes on end, then become angry when the Sensor's eyes glaze over. 

Give any lecture from high school English.

If they ask you to put something away, put it in a very slightly different place. Insist that it's in the same spot. 

Recall a memory inaccurately. Say that they're wrong when they correct you. 

"But what if..."


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

This stuff isn't really annoying. Just... boring. Smash yourself over the head boring kind of questions.


----------



## AlwaysQuestionLife (Apr 17, 2013)

The first time I am late to somewhere I usually go the exact opposite direction that I was supposed to head. All the S's are like, "Well, if you thought you were going to get lost, you should have left early to make sure to get here on time." They aren't usually that annoyed; if they don't know me they are just labeling me as 'that person who is irresponsible', or if they do know me they were totally expecting such things to happen.

When they get annoyed is the second time I am late (which usually somebody pesters me for an excuse, or else I wouldn't tell them why I was late), and I usually have an absurd excuse like, "Oh, well I was walking through the poor part of town and passed this hobo, so I went and bought him some food, and then I practically had to go to the ends of the earth to hunt him down again. Well, I think I just got lost, actually, and he stayed in the same place..." or, "Yeah sorry I was climbing this tree and I almost climbed on the very top part, but then I lost my nerve and started to climb back down, but then I almost fell out of it, and then my leg caught on a different tree (see the huge scrapes?). Although it was actually a really good workout, so maybe I should do it more often..." I don't bother to point out that these events didn't actually cause me to be late, they just caused me to forget that there was a meeting, but S's proceed to be annoyed at my absurdity anyway. Or (as I can't really read feelings) maybe they are simply confounded as to why I wouldn't think about the poor part of town as scary, multiple large scratches not deterring me from going up a tree again, my inability to remember the way from point A to B, my inability to remember time, etc. True stories, by the way.

Either that, or I got lost again XD

But how to REALLY get under a sensor's skin is to somehow imply that N's are superior.


----------



## johncena (Aug 17, 2017)

How to annoy a intuition user? Tell them they don't have magical powers


----------



## Westy365 (Jun 21, 2012)

Wait, why are you trying to annoy the sensors? Why would you want to annoy them (or anyone for that matter)?

Just don't talk about complex theories or "what-if's." It'll likely drive them crazy. Not because they can't understand it, but because it's [usually] seen as annoying and pointless to them. They typically like concrete, not abstract.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Be me. SP hates me lololol

My presence on SP threads hahahahahahah.. XD everyone's on rage mode lolololololololol


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Lol yeah be fucking weird. Actually it's just easy to annoy sensors.


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

> How to Annoy a Sensor
> 
> 1. Insist that 2+2 can, theoretically, equal infinity.
> 2. Finish all your sentences with "maybe."
> ...


lol these things are actually annoying!
2+2 equals infinity WHAT



> Also:
> 13. Be thirty seconds late.
> 14. Ask them why they like parties constantly.
> 16. For SPs, buy them a day planner. Or bring an SJ your collage of late slips from middle school.


I don't like parties constantly, or at all, actually.



> 17. Explain to them how to fix their TV, but don't write it down or show them.


Think sensors are so dumb they can't fix a tv without written instructions?



> 15. Buy them a cat.


This would make me cry
tears of joy <3


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

One intuitive doesn't usually bother me

The only times I have been like super annoyed by intuitives is when I have been like extremely outnumbered and there was not an even dynamic in the personalities and perspective in the environment. Which was last year when my boss was ENFJ and outside myself she hired all NFs. I sincerely felt a type bias (even though she was unaware of typology she was just doing what came natural). 

So how did they annoy me? 

-Continually every fucken day having pow wows to talk about ideas and force everyone to put their brain together and write down ideas (this is my idea of a nightmare). Can I please just get back to the task at hand. I don't catalogue ideas and share in groups. Ideas come to me as I work on a task or I store them.

-At group pow wow be irritated at sensor (Ti user at that) for not wanting to solicit all their ideas and throw it in one giant brain melting pot. Confuse the sensors hesitance to solicit their ideas as uncooperative or not 'not shining their light' or a lack of creativity. (By doing this it basically undermines everything the sensor does do by focusing on what they do not do the same.)

-Fixate more on the ideals of what you had in your head for things to be like, and nag the sensor when they are doing what they do best (which is tackling the task at hand). Nit pick their production and productive process (something they probably take pride in) because the format in which they did it in real time was more realistic but because it did not fit the creation you made in your head 

-If your in a giant group of intuitives and would like to annoy a sensor assume that those just like you are more capable of things before observing first hand. 

-Assign roles based on subjective experiences rather than objective reality. Example: So & so has a dad who also has Alzheimer's even though You haven't seen her work You're going to establish she should be in memory care. You will not consider that possibly her having a parent with the disease gives her a bias where she gives more energy to those she sees as her father rather than consider someone without the issue that close to home could be able to be more objective and distribute their attention evenly.

-Spend more time focusing on the schedules aesthetic flow and how the color scheme and orderliness of the display effects everyone's chakras and oras. 

-Ask the sensor if they have any comment on work flow or schedule. When the sensor answers that timing in schedule could be assessed. Blink at the sensor like a confused dog then go back to asking the sensor whether they 'feel' better looking at purple or yellow. 

-When you have giant periods on the schedule of business probably look to the sensor you have undermined through all the creative processes saying over and over the schedule needs to be assessed, so then question the most task related person on why your own scheduling is back firing. But let the other intuitive keep coloring like a kindergarten teachers assistant in the corner to prep for art hour instead of throw them on the floor.

I genuinely liked this boss as a human being and the coworkers a lot. But I generally felt more like an undermined errand girl. I really kept a good flow with being task related allowing them the ability in time to have so much creative focus. That boss did after the fact of my leaving acknowledge how much she took for granted. I would say it was a good experience to go through in retrospect and to reflect. It really did not simply annoy me though it actually was stressful and I felt like things I took pride in were unintentionally undermined continuously daily.


----------

